# First timer



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Thought that would be a pretty easy question LOL


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry you have been ignored! I just put in one a gallon myself this evening. If I am using a good strong yeast on a fairly high gravity must I never bother, I just pitch and her her buck. How cold are you folks getting at night now?


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Pretty much frost every night.
I should have mentioned I'm making a Melomel so I have rasberrys mixed in. I put one crushed tab in pitched about 20 hrs later.
Have my fingers crossed.
I have it in the primary fermenter how long till I rack to the carboy?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I rack to secondary before the vigor of primary has completely waned. The yeast activity will scrub any O2 that the racking might incidentally introduce (but still be careful to avoid splashing), while leaving most of the protein and trub behind.


----------



## Buzzlightyear (Dec 4, 2013)

Got it


----------

